# Tesco open? Easter Sunday



## Squonk (23 Mar 2008)

Is Tesco open today does anyone know? They are not answering the phone but the website shows all stores open 24hours which I don't believe. Thanks.


----------



## fluffy47 (23 Mar 2008)

closed in Celbridge


----------



## BOXtheFOX (23 Mar 2008)

Sign up in Stillorgan "Closed Easter Sunday".  And on Easter Monday when the Easter eggs will be half price they still won't be worth it!


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Mar 2008)

Think I saw an ad in one of the newspapers which said they are closed to-day.  Dunnes definitely are.

Looks as if diy stores might be open though.


----------



## europhile (23 Mar 2008)

Superquinn was definitely open on Easter Sunday last year.  I _think_ I saw a notice saying that they are also open this year.


----------



## Gypsy girl (23 Mar 2008)

Tesco closed today, Supervalu and Centra open, Woodies DIY open till 6pm.


----------



## bond-007 (23 Mar 2008)

Why do the big supermarkets close on easter Sunday when they will loose customers to the smaller super valus etc?


----------



## europhile (23 Mar 2008)

Probably something to do with the premium payments staff would receive if they worked that day.


----------



## Complainer (23 Mar 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Why do the big supermarkets close on easter Sunday when they will loose customers to the smaller super valus etc?


Maybe they think it is a good idea for staff to spend time with their families on holiday weekends (as Fergal Quinn used to say when he was in charge at Superquinn), or am I dreaming?


----------



## bond-007 (23 Mar 2008)

Ironically, Superquinn was open today.


----------



## Joe1234 (23 Mar 2008)

Gypsy girl said:


> Woodies DIY open till 6pm.



Easter weekend is considered to be the biggest DIY weekend of the year!


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Mar 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Easter weekend is considered to be the biggest DIY weekend of the year!



The Woodies branch that I was in to-day was nearly empty and B&Q wasn't too busy yesterday either.


----------

